# Halal Meat Suppliers in Australia?



## aditisham

Hello guy's,
I am new in Australia and want to know about halal meat suppliers in Australia so please suggest me where I can get best 
halal meat suppliers.
Thanks.........


----------



## abieisbackfinally

Where are u living brother ?which city suburb ?


----------



## TheFluff

My ex was a butcher.

Majority of meat sold in Australia IS halal. It's just a matter of whether or not the company selling it is certified so can advertise as such. 

Your best bet is to go to independant butcher shops. They will display their certificate if they are, and if they do sell pork, it will be in a separate cabinet away from the beef, lamb and chicken.

You'll also get better quality meats, better prices and once you get to know the staff, you'll get looked after.


----------

